# اريد ان اعرف شعورك عزيزي المسيحي



## Ahmad Didat (3 يوليو 2011)

*لو لقيت زوجتك شايلة صورة شاب حلو ( يسوع ) وتحضن الصوره

هل تغضب وتغار او لا ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههه
اسفه بس بصراحه السؤال غريب ومضحك جدا
يسوع في قلوب كل المسيحين قبل ما يكون صور في ايدينا
يسوع منقوش علي جدار قلوب الشباب قبل الفتايات

فهل يغار الانسان ممن خلقه وجبله وكان سبب خلاصه وهو يسوع المسيح الله المتجسد ؟


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2011)

سؤال ليس له معنى او قيمه 

لانك تنُظر ليسوع على انه شخص عادى 

غرضك وهدفك من السؤال واضح  .. بس مبنى على أساس فهم خاطئ​


----------



## أنجيلا (3 يوليو 2011)

*فكرتني بمسلم اهبل طلق مراتو لانها كانت بتقوم الليل وفي كلامها مع الرب بتقول "بحبك يا ربي انت وحدك ساكن قلبي"!!!*

*انا شفت جنون وهبل اكثر من ده عشان كده مش بقيت بستغرب من سطحية ونجاسة تفكير المسلم*
* في راجل هيغير ع مراتو من ربها!!!!! *
*ده لو عمل كده يبقى مجنون مختل ولازمو علاج نفسي*

*يا مثبت العقل يا رب!*


----------



## subzer0 (3 يوليو 2011)

هو يسوع دا بيلعب معاك ولا معاانا

بوص لو انت لقيت اختك ولا اخوك ماسك صورة والدك وعمالين يبوسوا فية ساعتها هتعمل اية؟

المسيح دا ابونا وهو اللى خلقنا وهو اللى فادينا

المسيح هو خالق الكون وفادينا ومخلصنا عايزينا نعمل معاة اية؟ 

وفى الاخر بطل استظراف وتقول صورة الحلو يسوع .... خلاص


----------



## absmatic (3 يوليو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *لو لقيت زوجتك شايلة صورة شاب حلو ( يسوع ) وتحضن الصوره
> 
> هل تغضب وتغار او لا ؟؟؟؟؟*


ممكن اسال حضرتك مغزي السؤال ولا هو سؤال مجرد من اي مغزي


----------



## Ahmad Didat (3 يوليو 2011)

*نحن كمسلمين لانتخيل الله بأي شكل من الأشكال ونعرف أنه أكبر من أننا نتخيله

ولكن انتو تتخيلو يسوع إنه شاب صغير وحلو *


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *نحن كمسلمين لانتخيل الله بأي شكل من الأشكال ونعرف أنه أكبر من أننا نتخيله
> 
> ولكن انتو تتخيلو يسوع إنه شاب صغير وحلو *



واحنا ايه علاقتنا اذا كنتوا بتتخيلوا الله او لا
دا شئ يرجعلكم ومش هايفيدنا باي شكل من الاشكال



ثانيا انت متضرر من ايه
اذا كنا نتخيل رب المجد يسوع المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد
علي انه شاب صغير بديع الجمال او لا
تفرق معاك انت في ؟


----------



## absmatic (3 يوليو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *نحن كمسلمين لانتخيل الله بأي شكل من الأشكال ونعرف أنه أكبر من أننا نتخيله
> 
> ولكن انتو تتخيلو يسوع إنه شاب صغير وحلو *


يعني حضرتك اعتراضك علي  اني الاله تجسد ف اساسا ولا اعتراضك اني تجسده كان في صوره شاب 
ياريت توضحلي


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه
دا اساس جوزنا قائم على حب المسيح


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يوليو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *نحن كمسلمين لانتخيل الله بأي شكل من الأشكال ونعرف أنه أكبر من أننا نتخيله
> 
> ولكن انتو تتخيلو يسوع إنه شاب صغير وحلو *


يعنى افهم من كدة ان الاسلام بيرفض التجسد؟


----------



## إلهنا إله قلوب (3 يوليو 2011)

لأن الله ليس إلا محبة والمحبة عطاء وقبول والعطاء من الآب إلى الإبن و بالعكس وبينهما روح القدس كعلاقة أزلية هذا هو الثالوث الأقدس الظاهر بجوهره في ربنا يسوع المسيح و هذا إيماننا .أما الأسئلة التي غرضها التشكيك والإضطهاد فقط , فشكراً لك , وليكن سلام الرب لامساً قلبك كما لمسني و لمس العالم


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 يوليو 2011)

> هل تغضب وتغار او لا ؟؟؟؟؟



هغير طبعا و آخد منها الصورة احضنها انا كمان 
طيب ليه مسألتش عن شعور المرأة عندما تجد زوجها شايل صورة السيدة العذراء و يحضنها؟
فعلا اصحاب العقول في راحة


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *فكرتني بمسلم اهبل طلق مراتو لانها كانت بتقوم الليل وفي كلامها مع الرب بتقول "بحبك يا ربي انت وحدك ساكن قلبي"!!!*
> 
> *انا شفت جنون وهبل اكثر من ده عشان كده مش بقيت بستغرب من سطحية ونجاسة تفكير المسلم*
> * في راجل هيغير ع مراتو من ربها!!!!! *
> ...



فكرني بالمشهد بتاع عادل إمام في مسرحية الواد سيد الشغال
"طلقها يا سيد دي بتحب شحيبر" >> "مانا كمان بحب شحيبر"

[YOUTUBE]x3bEghQN0os[/YOUTUBE]

اما انتو ولاد شحيبر صحيح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Desert Rose (3 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههه 
مفروض يتنقل القسم الترفيهى 
بجد حراااااااااااااااااااااام
*


----------



## Son Ava Karas (3 يوليو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *لو لقيت زوجتك شايلة صورة شاب حلو ( يسوع ) وتحضن الصوره
> 
> هل تغضب وتغار او لا ؟؟؟؟؟*


هههههههههه
يابني يسوع ملكنا ومخلصنا 
كان نفسي قولك كلمة بس بلاش


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 يوليو 2011)

*أولا: 
ثانيا::kap:*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *فكرتني ..... طلق مراتو لانها كانت بتقوم الليل *
> *وفي كلامها مع الرب بتقول "بحبك يا ربي انت وحدك ساكن قلبي *
> 
> *سطحية ونجاسة تفكير *


 
*معلش يا أختنا / أنجيلا *

*في ناس الحب عندها ليس له معنى أكثر من الشهوة والنجاسة *

*يعنى عنده ... الحب = زنا *



أنجيلا قال:


> *في راجل هيغير ع مراتو من ربها *


 
*لأنه ما يعرفش ربنا *

*** عندما تُفكر في الله ... يسقط عنك كل معنى للشهوة الردية *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 يوليو 2011)

طلب من الاشراف
بلاش تحذفوا الموضوع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عشان كل ماكون زهقان ادخل اقراه و اضحك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 يوليو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *لو لقيت زوجتك شايلة صورة شاب حلو ( يسوع ) وتحضن الصوره
> 
> هل تغضب وتغار او لا ؟؟؟؟؟*


+++++++++++

هذا السؤال ناتج عن عقلية مريضة 

فهل تغار من الله !!!!!!!!!

*وهل لا تعرف محبة الله ، إلاَّ من المنظور الجنسى*

*الحقيقة إن الشيطان أفسد نفوسكم وعقولكم بطريقة فظيعة ، لعل هذا السؤال يعبر عن الحالة المزرية التى أوصلكم إليها الشيطان 
الذى ربط نفسه وربط عقولكم بحجر مهبب تحتك به النساء ، فتهببت عقولكم وأغرقكم فى النجاسة*


----------



## apostle.paul (3 يوليو 2011)

> *نحن كمسلمين لانتخيل الله بأي شكل من الأشكال ونعرف أنه أكبر من أننا نتخيله
> 
> ولكن انتو تتخيلو يسوع إنه شاب صغير وحلو *


*رسولك شافه شاب امرد
تعرف يعنى ايه امرد*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2011)

subzer0 قال:


> وفى الاخر بطل استظراف وتقول صورة *الحلو يسوع* .... خلاص


 
*لا لا لا ... ما عندكيش حق يا / *subzer0

*يسوع حلو بجد ... شوفوا حلاوته هنا *

*بعيدًا عن الشهوة الحيوانية *

. حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ.
. رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ.
. عَيْنَاهُ كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا.
. خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ. شَفَتَاهُ سَوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً مَائِعاً.
. يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ. بَطْنُهُ عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ.
. سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ.
. حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ *وَكُلُّهُ* *مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ*. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.

*كله مشتهيات... مش كله شهوات ... فرق كبير بين الكلمتين *

*فكر الطفل الطاهر ... من قلبه الطاهر ... وليس فكر من لا يُحب الله  *


----------



## rana1981 (3 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههه بصراحة ما لاقيت شي قوله غير ا ني اضحك​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (3 يوليو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *لو لقيت زوجتك شايلة صورة شاب حلو ( يسوع ) وتحضن الصوره
> 
> هل تغضب وتغار او لا ؟؟؟؟؟*



يامسبت العقل والدين يارب طب دا اسمية اية ربنا يشفى


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> *هغير طبعا* و آخد منها الصورة احضنها انا كمان
> طيب ليه مسألتش عن *شعور المرأة* عندما تجد زوجها شايل صورة السيدة العذراء و يحضنها؟
> فعلا اصحاب العقول في راحة


 

*شكلك هتعمل لنا مشاكل عائلية *

*مش لما نحل المشكلة الأولى ندخل في التانية *


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> طلب من الاشراف
> بلاش تحذفوا الموضوع
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عشان كل ماكون *زهقان ادخل اقراه و اضحك*


 
*يعني عاوز تضحك على حساب الراجل *

*طيب فهمه معنى الحب *


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> هذا السؤال ناتج عن *عقلية مريضة*


 
*الراجل مش مريض ولا حاجة هو *

*بيخرج من كنز قلبه الـ ... يُخرج الـ ... *

*لا لا لا أقول الآية أحسن *
لوقا 6 : 45 
اَلإِنْسَانُ *الصَّالِحُ* مِنْ كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الصَّالِحِ يُخْرِجُ *الصَّلاَحَ* 
وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنْ *كَنْزِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ* يُخْرِجُ *الشَّرَّ*. 
فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ *فَضْلَةِ* الْقَلْبِ *يَتَكَلَّمُ فَمُهُ*. 



 
​


----------



## anis.7r (3 يوليو 2011)

كنت أظن أنك تقصد شيء آخر،، أن تكون صورة 
شاب آخر تحمله هذه الزوجة و يشبه في جماله 
تلك الصور عن المسيح. . و إذا بك تقصد السيد 
المسيح نفسه!! 

يا حسرتاه ضحكت علينا العالم


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 يوليو 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> كنت أظن أنك تقصد شيء آخر،، أن تكون صورة
> شاب آخر تحمله هذه الزوجة و يشبه في جماله
> تلك الصور عن المسيح. . و إذا بك تقصد السيد
> المسيح نفسه!!
> ...



++++++++++++++++++

لم يقل هذا ولم يكن يقصد هذا

ولكن الخبث من الشيطان والتقية من الشيطان

ومن يعبد الحجر المهبب لا نستبعد عليه أى أى شيئ


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يوليو 2011)

ازاى فى شخص يزعل من المسيح يسوع فى كل جوارحنا


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2011)

anis.7r قال:


> كنت أظن أنك تقصد شيء آخر،، أن تكون صورة





anis.7r قال:


> شاب آخر تحمله هذه الزوجة و يشبه في جماله
> تلك الصور عن المسيح. . و إذا بك تقصد السيد
> المسيح نفسه!!
> 
> يا حسرتاه *ضحكت علينا العالم*


 
*الأخت نانسي كان رأيها ننقله القسم الترفيهي *

*لكن ممكن وإحنا بنضحك ... نجاوب *

*شوفوا الحب الحقيقي المبني على غفران الخطايا : *
لوقا 7 : 38 ، 47، 48​

​​
وَوَقَفَتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْهِ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ *بَاكِيَةً* 
وَابْتَدَأَتْ تَبُلُّ قَدَمَيْهِ *بِالدُّمُوعِ* وَكَانَتْ *تَمْسَحُهُمَا بِشَعْرِ رَأْسِهَا* 
*وَتُقَبِّلُ* قَدَمَيْهِ *وَتَدْهَنُهُمَا* بِالطِّيبِ. 
مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكَ قَدْ *غُفِرَتْ خَطَايَاهَا الْكَثِيرَةُ* لأَنَّهَا *أَحَبَّتْ كَثِيراً.* وَالَّذِي يُغْفَرُ لَهُ قَلِيلٌ يُحِبُّ قَلِيلاً».
ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا «*مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ*».​

​*يالا روعة المشهد *

*لم ُتطرد الخاطئة من جلسه *

*المسيح فيها السيد كاشف القلوب *

*لم تمنعها خطاياها عن تقبيل قدمي السيد *

*وبدموع وطيب يستحقه السيد إنحنت إلى الأرض *

*فخرجت متوجة بالغفران تحمل في شعر رأسها رائحة التوبة *

*في الدموع المسكوبه على قدمي محررها ورائحة طيب قدمي السيد *

*فبكيت وأنا أكتب هذا وقلت : *
*ليتني كنت هناك ... ُلأقبِّل قدمي من سعى لأجل خلاصي ... حتى الصليب *

*هذا هو الحب الحقيقي *


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يوليو 2011)

لا تعليق​


----------



## grges monir (3 يوليو 2011)

سؤال جديد بصراحة
الاجابة فية تلاقية فى عالم سمسم  هههههه


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 يوليو 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *رسولك شافه شاب امرد
> تعرف يعنى ايه امرد*



امرد يعني مُزّ :yahoo:


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2011)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> امرد يعني مُزّ :yahoo:


 
*مش ممكن ده إنت قاموس *

*طيب ممكن تفسَّر لنا كلمة الأخ مكرم ( الحجر المهبب )*

*وإيه سبب هبابة أو تهبيبة ... بس على جنب بلاش في الموضوع نفسه *


----------



## Toni_Thaer (3 يوليو 2011)

عنجد بعد كل موضوع رائع متل هاد عم يرفعو راسن لفوق اكتر واكتر حتى صار راسون محل رجليهم

الى متى.......


----------



## السـامرية (3 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لا تعليق بجد
شكلك فاضى وجاى تهزر عندك القسم الترفيهى
واستاذ فريدى عذراااااااااااااااا الاخ مش جاى يسأل علشان يفهم دا بيسخر مننا
انا كنت مشلمة وعارفة تفكيرهم كويس
*​


----------



## Critic (3 يوليو 2011)

الموضوع ده دليل على ان الجنس هو محور تفكير كثير من المسلمين 
حتى الله بقى خارج المحارم ولا يجوز السلام عليه او كشف شعرها امامه !


----------



## Alexander.t (3 يوليو 2011)

*اتمنى تبص للموضوع اللى انت كتبته ده من منظور تانى
بص فكرك وخلفيتك خليت كل شىء تفكر فيه هو جنسى بحت
الحياه صدقنى مش كلها جنس
صدقنى بجد ما أتعس الجنس فى الحياه !!!
*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2011)

السـامرية قال:


> _*واستاذ فريدى عذرااااااااااااااا*_
> *الاخ مش جاى يسأل* *علشان يفهم دا بيسخر مننا*
> _*انا كنت مشلمة وعارفة تفكيرهم كويس*_​


 
*هدفنا من الاجابة *

*هو زائرنا العزيز ... يجد ما يبنيه *

*ونطلَّع ما بين السطور قيم مهمَّة تفيد القارئ *

*الرب ينور طريقك  ... ويكون عنك كلام تنوري بيه للبعيدين *


----------



## Twin (4 يوليو 2011)

*طيب .... أيه رأيكم *
*نكتفي بهذا الفاصل الفكاهي ونغلق الموضوع *
*والا حبين تهزروا وتضحكوا شوية *

*وعجبي*​


----------



## marcelino (4 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طيب .... أيه رأيكم *
> *نكتفي بهذا الفاصل الفكاهي ونغلق الموضوع *
> *والا حبين تهزروا وتضحكوا شوية *
> 
> *وعجبي*​




بصراحه مالهوش اى قبيل من اللازمه ​


----------



## jesus.my.life (4 يوليو 2011)

انا كنت داخل بقى وعامل حسابى ومشمر ودلوقتى حاسس ان هموت من الضحك بجد ريقى نشف وكحة من كتر الضحك
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

هو ليه الموضوع اتساب ومش اتحذف
ليه يحط كلمة شاب حلو واسم يسوع بين قوسين
زائد الكلام الفاضي التاني
الموضوع مش للهزار
حاجه تحزن بجدد


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *طيب .... أيه رأيكم *
> *نكتفي بهذا الفاصل الفكاهي ونغلق الموضوع *
> *والا حبين تهزروا وتضحكوا شوية *
> 
> *وعجبي*​



ضحك ايه وهزار ايه 
ده موضوع مش للهزار
حاجه مستفزه اوووي
اول ما قريت كنت متوقعه حذف الموضوع
لكن للاسف


----------



## marmora jesus (4 يوليو 2011)

يا استاذ ياللي بتسال
يسوع الهنا وابونا وحبيبنا وكل حاجة لينا واحنا بنحبه جدا واكيد في الحالة دي عادي جدا اننا نمسك صور للمسيح ونحضنها ونبوسها
لاننا لما بنعمل كده بنحس بالراحة وحنانه علينا لانه اقرب حد لينا واحن حد علينا وبما انك غير مسيحي استحالة تستوعب كلامي
انت بتفكر من خلال دينك واحدة ماسكة صورة شاب مين الشاب ده انت اصلا مش عارف ولا فاهم ولا حاسس
علي طول تفكيرك يروح للناحية الوحشة
وممكن اوجهلك السؤال بنفس صيغتك
لو لقيت مراتك ماسكة صورة محمد وبتحضنها هتغير و لا لا ؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (4 يوليو 2011)

ايه السكر ده :59:

طبعا مش هقول اكتر من اللى اتقال :t19:

بس حبيت ادخل اسجل مشاركة قبل ما الموضوع يتقفل :t39:

للذكرى الخالدة :smil15:


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> يا استاذ ياللي بتسال​
> يسوع الهنا وابونا وحبيبنا وكل حاجة لينا واحنا بنحبه جدا واكيد في الحالة دي عادي جدا اننا نمسك صور للمسيح ونحضنها ونبوسها
> لاننا لما بنعمل كده بنحس بالراحة وحنانه علينا لانه اقرب حد لينا واحن حد علينا وبما انك غير مسيحي استحالة تستوعب كلامي
> انت بتفكر من خلال دينك واحدة ماسكة صورة شاب مين الشاب ده انت اصلا مش عارف ولا فاهم ولا حاسس
> ...



الرسول عليه الصلاة وةالسلام ليس له صور
ماهى لو صورة المسيح هنقول ماشى 
لكن اتحدى ان تثبتوا ان هذه الصور للمسيح ؟​


----------



## Son Ava Karas (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> الرسول عليه الصلاة وةالسلام ليس له صور
> ماهى لو صورة المسيح هنقول ماشى
> لكن اتحدى ان تثبتوا ان هذه الصور للمسيح ؟​


والنبي يا فوزي 
تتحدي اية مسيو جاهل
حتي في الغباء اغبية 
وبجد وبدون كلام لم أجد كلمة تليق بيك غير دي
تيييييييييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## شميران (4 يوليو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *لو لقيت زوجتك شايلة صورة شاب حلو ( يسوع ) وتحضن الصوره*
> 
> *هل تغضب وتغار او لا ؟؟؟؟؟*


 
انت وامثالك محتاجين تروحو لدكتور نفساني 

تفكيركم محدود جدااااا وكل همكم الجنس......يارب ارحمنا

لاأحد يغار من الرب والخالق (خالقنا وخالق كل شئ في الوجود)


بس حقك تقول هالكلام لان عمرك ماعرفت معنى حب الرب وماتعرفت على حبنا الوحيد يسوع 
اجمل شئ ي حياتنا هو يسووووووع

احلى شئ في حياتي وحياة خطيبي هو يسوع وبحب يسوع بنقوة على كل المصاعب الي بتواجهنا ( يسوع هو حبيب الكل وهو عشقي ولا استطيع النوم ابدااا ان لم اكلمه )

الرب يشفيك انا انقهرت على حالتك


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2011)

موضوع لايرقى ان يكون فى منتدى الكنيسة لانعدام المستوى الفكرى لة
لا يوجد بة مادة حوارية به حتى اقل القليل من المنطق
استمرارة ممكن يؤدى الى مشاحنات لاداعى لها نتيجة التعليقات التى غالبا ما سوف تكون بطريقة ساخرة
مجرد راىء شخصى يؤخذ بة ام لا  لايوجد ادنى مشكلة


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه هو الموضوع ده لسه موجود؟ ده انا افتكرته اتحذف 
بس علشان خاطرى سيبو الموضوع شوية انا كل مابكون مضايقة بدخل اضحك شوية واخرج 

*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

لأ ومن كل عقله داخل يكتب السؤال ده ومغلب حاله و كاتب موضوع !!!! 
هو كده القرأن و الإسلام بيعلموا المسلم السطحية و بيبعدهم عن الروحانيات 
معلش أكتر من كده و بيشفي سبحان إسمه القدوس ​


----------



## miraam (4 يوليو 2011)

معقول دا سؤال بجد مش مصدقه !!!!!!!!!!!!! حرام عليك يا راجل دا كلام دا الى انت بتقوله !!!!!!!!!!!! على فكره السؤال دا عيب فى حقك انك تسأله لانك فى سبيل انك تنتقد المسيحيه شوهت كل معانى الحب السامى الى المفروض تكون عندكم كمان و لا انتو عندكم الرجاله بس هما الى بيحبوا الله و هما بس الى بيحبوا رسولكم و كل الرسل و الانبياء ... طيب انا عايزه اقولك انى مره كنت فى المترو فى عربية الستات و طلعت واحده بتوعظ فى الستات و قعدت تحكيلهم على الجنه و جمال رسولكم و تقول يا حبيبى يا رسول الله و الستات متأثرين يكادوا يبكوا من التأثر ...ياترى ايه شعورك من كده عزيزى المسلم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

هى الصور دى صور المسيح فعلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> هى الصور دى صور المسيح فعلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



*أها دا المغزى الخبيث من سؤالك يعني !! 
ما تسأل كده من الأول ليه اللف و الدوران !!!!! 
أيوة هي صور ترمز إلى السيد المسيح و حضن الصورة أو تقبيلها يرمز إلى حب المسيح فالصورة مجرد رمز لا أكثر 
مثلك تماما لما تقبل صورة حد قريبك فهل هذا يعني أنك تقبل الصورة لذاتها أم للشخص الذي في الصورة ​*


----------



## محامى مصرى (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أها دا المغزى الخبيث من سؤالك يعني !! *
> *ما تسأل كده من الأول ليه اللف و الدوران !!!!! *
> *أيوة هي صور ترمز إلى السيد المسيح و حضن الصورة أو تقبيلها يرمز إلى حب المسيح فالصورة مجرد رمز لا أكثر *
> 
> *مثلك تماما لما تقبل صورة حد قريبك فهل هذا يعني أنك تقبل الصورة لذاتها أم للشخص الذي في الصورة *​



حضرتك ظلمتينى واتهمتينى بالخبث بدون وجه حق
انا مش صاحب الموضوع اصلا
انا زى زيك مشارك فيه
وجه على بالى السؤال سالته​


----------



## Ahmad Didat (4 يوليو 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أها دا المغزى الخبيث من سؤالك يعني !!
> ما تسأل كده من الأول ليه اللف و الدوران !!!!!
> أيوة هي صور ترمز إلى السيد المسيح و حضن الصورة أو تقبيلها يرمز إلى حب المسيح فالصورة مجرد رمز لا أكثر
> مثلك تماما لما تقبل صورة حد قريبك فهل هذا يعني أنك تقبل الصورة لذاتها أم للشخص الذي في الصورة ​*



*لا مو هذا اللي كتب الموضوع

الصورة ترمز للمسيح ولكنها ليست صورة المسيح نفسه

يعني بأمكاني أحط صورة اي شاب واقول انها ترمز للمسيح 

يعني ممكن اخش على مراتي والاقيها تحضن في صورة مهند التركي وتقولي دي ترمز للمسيح ههههههههه

بتحطو يسوع في مواقف محرجة :new6:*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Muhammad and Je قال:


> حضرتك ظلمتينى واتهمتينى بالخبث بدون وجه حق
> انا مش صاحب الموضوع اصلا
> انا زى زيك مشارك فيه
> وجه على بالى السؤال سالته​



*على فكرة ممنوع التعدي على مواضيع الأخرين أنا ما إنتبهت إنه الموضوع مش موضوعك علشان هيك أكملت معك الرد 
بعدين أنا لم أتهمك أنت بالخبث ! كلمة "الخبيث" في كلامي تعود على كلمة " المغزى" 
على العموم متأسفة لو حضرتك فهمتني غلط 
المهم الرد وصلك 

سلام و نعمة​*


----------



## Rosetta (4 يوليو 2011)

Ahmad Didat قال:


> *لا مو هذا اللي كتب الموضوع
> 
> الصورة ترمز للمسيح ولكنها ليست صورة المسيح نفسه
> 
> ...



*إقرأ السطر الرابع في مشاركتك هذه و إعرف مين إللي بيحط نفسه مواقف محرجة و يجعل نفسه أضحوكة لكل من يقرأ الموضوع  
وعلى العقل السلام !!! ​*


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2011)

انا بقول المشرفين يغلقوا المهزلة دى


----------



## anis.7r (4 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> انا بقول المشرفين يغلقوا المهزلة دى


و أنا اؤيدك أخي_ 
ما دخل الرضاعة و مهند و باقي الإخوة الممثلين بالموضوع؟


----------



## My Rock (4 يوليو 2011)

تمت الإجابة على السؤال بالرغم من سخافته ودنائة التفكير الذي نتج عنه
نكتفي بالجواب المقدم ونغلق الموضوع بسبب التشتيت وقلة الأدب التي حدثت في اخر الموضوع


----------

